# best strings? which ones



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

ex-wolverine , John's Custom ,60x , Deezlin : pick one , can't go wrong ...


----------



## lukeembry (Jun 8, 2011)

strict 9 custom strings best i've ever seen look him up his name on her is bow pro


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Prolines are the best I have personally used!!


----------



## Madlaz (Jul 4, 2008)

Shane ar strict 9 if you want them quick and super quality


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

I wouldn't use anything but Vapor Trail. Great strings and great customer service to boot. You can't go wrong.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

well as you see there are many great string builders on AT , just pick the one that strikes your fancy and place an order ...


----------



## jordantoney8 (Nov 9, 2010)

i just ordered my first custom string ever. i ordered from John at Bucknasty Bowstrings. ordered it about a week and half ago and recieved it yesterday. not only does the string look awesome, the price was 80 bucks including shipping plus you he throws in custom colored serving of your choice to make the string. also, everything was super tight (serving) and felt like it was very well made. great guy, great product, and great customer service. prolly talked on the phone for around 40 minutes and not just about my bow. cant go wrong IMO


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

rockdeer said:


> I wouldn't use anything but Vapor Trail. Great strings and great customer service to boot. You can't go wrong.


LOL you have JBK strings in your sig????


----------



## ajstrider (Feb 20, 2009)

60X said:


> LOL you have JBK strings in your sig????


Funny.

I just ordered some from 60X a few weeks ago and am super happy with them. I would recommend 60X.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

cant go wrong with any of these


----------



## Corn Fed (Apr 14, 2011)

60X said:


> LOL you have JBK strings in your sig????


Good stuff right there.

I have been using Proline Exclusively and my customers are loving them. The Streak Freaks are sweet. I would also recommend basically all listed in the OP except for Americas Best. And it's only because I haven't heard alot about them.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

60X said:


> LOL you have JBK strings in your sig????



That had to be an oversight on his part ...


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

60X said:


> LOL you have JBK strings in your sig????


Maybe rockdeer did not notice the (ect) in the op's post and was sticking to the topic of his question.Jbk was not mentioned in the post,so maybe he did not want to hyjack the thread..Besides I got a chuckle out it...


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

[Yes, JBK is in my sig, but that's because, he's a very close friend and competetor. yes I shoot for Vapor Trail and I shoot their strings, and if you will look, they are in my sig as well. there's no sense in trying to stir things up as I didn't see JBK in the OP's post and I didn't want to hyjack his thread from him. So maybe we can leave well enough alone. Thank you.QUOTE=60X;1061518072]LOL you have JBK strings in your sig????[/QUOTE]


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

There are a lot of great makers on here, but since you mentioned Proline, I will add my 2 cents. I have had nothing but great experiences with all 5 sets of Proline strings I have had on my bows. Joe and Amanda really know what they are doing and make the ordering and getting quality strings into your hand as painless as possible and strive for perfection. I have had zero peep rotation or creep on all 5 sets they are super stable. They use 452x for the string material, its not the newest material out there but it sure is stable. I set my peeps up when I install the string and tie them in with no shoot in period and have not had an issue yet. They are always as good on my first shot as my thousandth shot. Sorry for the long winded post but I figured I would give a little more input then just a name of the company I use, I know it helped me when people explained why they like the strings.


----------



## eblackmer (Mar 13, 2011)

Winners Choice


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Vaportrail!


----------



## OpenSeason1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Here's another vote for VaporTrail!!


----------



## str8_shoota93 (Jul 8, 2011)

Winner's Choice for me!


----------



## spot&dot (Nov 4, 2003)

one more for 60X


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

*Great Strings*








...Shane, Bow Pro on AT, at Strict 9 Custom Strings will build you an awesome set of strings and get them to you fast...and his prices are in line with most other builders on here...with the strings builders you mentioned, you can't go wrong...godd luck and enjoy!:wink:


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

Can't go wrong with Vapor Trail. Top quality strings and customer service.


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

I went with Viscosity bow strings. Being made and installed now.
I'll let you all know what I think when I pick it up.


----------



## Krypt Keeper (Oct 10, 2007)

Just had Vapor Trail installed on my bow for the first time. 

They were easy and helpful to order from and got shipped to me super fast (ordered Monday - arrived Thursday)

peep rotation was a little issue though this afternoon once installed. Shot 24 times to let the string make itself at home, peep adjusted, shot 18 times, readjust, 18 more times and readjusted.. Not really a big deal as I would rather the string rotate with a bow press a few feet away than when in the woods and a buck a few yards away.


----------



## Desert Duty (Feb 12, 2011)

Just had Winner's Choice put on my Z7 and I had no peep rotation after 24 shots.


----------



## JGNSM (Aug 3, 2011)

Lets save the best for last. If you want long lasting quality strings, get a set of ABB


----------



## palimbhanger (Jul 6, 2011)

where did you order the string from i have been looking all over the internet to find a webpage or anything with a way to get in touch w/ john. Thanks


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I make my own strings but I did get a sample look at a set of 60X strings that came on a Contender Elite that I purchased recently and they are about as good as I've seen from anyone (including my own)... Of course I took them off in favor of mine but that's just what I do.


----------



## ftw1422 (Mar 17, 2009)

brad at 60x. love his work.


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

H & M bowstrings


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

get vapor trail strings i wouldnt use anything else


----------



## DCON (Oct 5, 2007)

Vapor Trails all the way!


----------



## Tip Toes (Jan 9, 2010)

Vaportrail !!!! 


Dennis Garrett


----------



## DCON (Oct 5, 2007)

Vapor Trails, enough said!


----------



## baslacker (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is another vote for BuckNasty strings and cables. Excellent quality and made to order.


----------

